# High pitch noise from tweeters....need help



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I've been in contact with some of you about the issue I've been having with my tweeters. Most of you seem to think it's the amp (ED Nine.5) going out. I've done some tests and here are my results. I made videos of both tests and posted them below.


*Test 1*
Test one involved me removing the RCA's that carried the signal for the tweeters, and then turning the system on. This test was to rule out the possibility of the headunit passing this noise to the amp. With the RCA's unplugged and the amp getting no signal for channels 3/4 the noise persists though the tweeters. That rules out the headunit. So now the tweeters or the amp could be at fault.



*Test 2*
Now, having narrowed it down to the amp and tweeters, I need to use another set of tweeters to test the problem. I still had my Focal tweeters around so I decided to try them out. I hooked up one of the Focal tweeters to channel 4 and the noise was still audible through the Focal tweeter.



So as far as I can tell, the amp is at fault. But, before i call ED or anything else I want to make sure that what I've done has correctly isolated the problem. Is there anything I may have missed? Is there another test that needs to be done? The amp has been a solid part of my system up until this point. That being said, I've never used tweeter channels 3/4 before. Prior to this point I was only using channels 1/2 and the sub channel.


What do you guys think?


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Good ground to bare metal?

Do you have a spare wire where you can run directly from the battery to the amp for testing purposes?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I can't hear the noise that well, what does it sound like... AND you have also eliminated one other factor, the speaker line 

What happens if you put the tweets on 5/6 instead of 3/4?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I don't have a spare run of 4 gauge lying around but my ground has been solid prior to this. The metal is bare where it is attached.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

chad said:


> I can't hear the noise that well, what does it sound like... AND you have also eliminated one other factor, the speaker line
> 
> What happens if you put the tweets on 5/6 instead of 3/4?


I haven't tried putting them on channels 1/2 yet but that is a good idea. If I do that and it doesn't make the noise then the bad ground is eliminated as the cause and the only thing it could be would be the amp itself on channels 3/4.

I'll try that when I get home.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

What does the sound sound like? Is it a whine? is is pulsing? If so is the pulsing cyclical/periodic?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

chad said:


> What does the sound sound like? Is it a whine? is is pulsing? If so is the pulsing cyclical/periodic?


If you turn the videos up you should be able to hear it depending on what you are listening to it on. It's VERY high pitched, almost out of the hearing range.

It fluctuates all the time. I don't know if it's cyclical I haven't listened to it intently for long periods of time.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> If you turn the videos up you should be able to hear it depending on what you are listening to it on. It's VERY high pitched, almost out of the hearing range.
> 
> It fluctuates all the time. I don't know if it's cyclical I haven't listened to it intently for long periods of time.


I could hear it a little thru the Dyns.... but not for long because your lips kept flappin


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

chad said:


> I could hear it a little thru the Dyns.... but not for long because your lips kept flappin


Dyns? Sweet action; I've been upgraded to Dyns and didn't even know it!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

whatever the hell they were, I noted the mounting ring


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Ok....the test results are in.

I tested the tweeters on channels 1/2 and the noise is still there. 

I don't really have a spare 10ft of 4gauge wire laying around that I could ground directly to the battery but I'll see what I can come up with as far as a ground test.

This is really getting on my nerves though. I spent money on decent stuff and I hooked it up right. When it does crazy **** it's not supposed to I get angry.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Jerk ALL of the RCA's out, try it, and if you vid tape it STFU for a while so we can hear it 

Yer camera ain't got the best top end in the world nor does the compression CODEC  When you yack it tears my head off with headphones on.


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

chad said:


> Jerk ALL of the RCA's out, try it, and if you vid tape it STFU for a while so we can hear it
> 
> Yer camera ain't got the best top end in the world nor does the compression CODEC  When you yack it tears my head off with headphones on.


Man speaks the truth i had to turn my speakers way up on my pc they are loud and i did not hear the sound because i had to quickly turn it down due to lip flapping action  j/k


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

They saw your ass comin


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Ok Ok Ok.....brb


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I just took out all the RCA's and the noise is still there. I'd have video taped it but it's totally dark outside and my dome light is a useless POS....


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Sounds like you have the same ED amp problem I had. Everything that has happened to you happened to me. I even did my troubleshooting the same way. I had myself convinced that I did something stupid while swapping everything out and broke my amp... but a friend of mine that repairs the things looked at it and told me that it was a POS biult way below spec and that was why it did what it did. I didn't bother paying to fix it/investigate further.

I've never bought anything ED ever again.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

bigabe said:


> Sounds like you have the same ED amp problem I had. Everything that has happened to you happened to me. I even did my troubleshooting the same way. I had myself convinced that I did something stupid while swapping everything out and broke my amp... but a friend of mine that repairs the things looked at it and told me that it was a POS biult way below spec and that was why it did what it did. I didn't bother paying to fix it/investigate further.
> 
> I've never bought anything ED ever again.


Worst comes to worst I'll just return the damn thing. I know it will be a pain in the ass but I know for a fact I'm still under warranty.


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Sounds like the amp to me.

Personally I'd return the damn thing and get something else entirely.


----------



## ~Magick_Man~ (Jul 11, 2006)

If you are free in the next couple days we could swap my belle into your car and see if that fixes it.
Then put the ed in my car and see if the sound comes with it.

If you are interested call or text message me to set up a time.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Worst comes to worst I'll just return the damn thing. I know it will be a pain in the ass but I know for a fact I'm still under warranty.


Send it back to asia !!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> I just took out all the RCA's and the noise is still there. I'd have video taped it but it's totally dark outside and my dome light is a useless POS....


Then we have determined it's the amplifier.


----------



## audiobill5 (Oct 14, 2008)

For the tiny bit of current the amp needs to play the tweeters couldn't you just run 3 ft of zip cord to a motorcycle battery to power up the amp (positive and negitive) and make sure it's nothing to do with the vehicle it's in? Hope this helps.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

audiobill5 said:


> For the tiny bit of current the amp needs to play the tweeters couldn't you just run 3 ft of zip cord to a motorcycle battery to power up the amp (positive and negitive) and make sure it's nothing to do with the vehicle it's in? Hope this helps.


Yup, that would work very well


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

How come my nine5 doesnt do that 

maybe i cant hear the noise if there is any


edit: whats funny is, you always take so many precautions to baby your equipment including researching and you still get bitten in the ass in the end.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

A PDX5 would look real sexy back there


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

audiobill5 said:


> For the tiny bit of current the amp needs to play the tweeters couldn't you just run 3 ft of zip cord to a motorcycle battery to power up the amp (positive and negitive) and make sure it's nothing to do with the vehicle it's in? Hope this helps.


I think a motorcycle battery retails quite a bit more than power wire...



Megalomaniac said:


> How come my nine5 doesnt do that
> 
> maybe i cant hear the noise if there is any
> 
> ...


lol........actually no.....it's not funny......but you're 100% right. It sucks bad.



bigabe said:


> A PDX5 would look real sexy back there


I already have one lined up if I decided to go that route. The guy is local too.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

<---- Stylion will get that PDX-5 with his good looks. ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I do hope that you can get everything figured out Stylion. If not though, the PDX-5 will be a nice solution.


----------



## ~Magick_Man~ (Jul 11, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> <---- Stylion will get that PDX-5 with his good looks. ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Interesting avatar...


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

You planning on grabbing Marks PDX?

If you need to something to play with for a while I have Mir's old Avionixx 85x4 sitting around. I think your near the TCU area, right? I drive past the 20/35 area 4 days a week, I can drop it off for you to run while you wait on ED to figure out your issue...


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Did you talk to eD yet?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> Did you talk to eD yet?


I talked to ED, specifically Alex, this morning before my 11 o'clock class. I explained the problem to him and how I'd tested it numerous ways so I was sure it was the amp. He told me just to throw it in the mail to them. The process without transit time will take about 2 weeks he said. I'm going to hold him to that statement.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> I talked to ED, specifically Alex, this morning before my 11 o'clock class. I explained the problem to him and how I'd tested it numerous ways so I was sure it was the amp. He told me just to throw it in the mail to them. The process without transit time will take about 2 weeks he said. I'm going to hold him to that statement.


I hope mine never does it. cause i dont have the original box anymore


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> I hope mine never does it. cause i dont have the original box anymore


I keep everything.....like the stock radio from my old prelude.....Just kidding........but seriously.....I have it


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I have my stock radio too. but when i sold the Zapco I needed a box :blush:


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Sure the noise isn't the moon bats chad was talkin about?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Just a little update.....I finally sent the amp back to ED. We will see how this pans out.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

lets get a poll going. I vote they wont fix your amp and will send it back to you at your expense


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> lets get a poll going. I vote they wont fix your amp and will send it back to you at your expense


Well you see....they can't.The reason being is that I followed the directions to a T.

1) I had the original packaging.
2) I had the original invoice.
3) RMA # was clearly marked on the outside of the box....twice
4) Shipment was via FedEx (they will refuse it if it is USPS)
5) My amp is ****ing mint. It doesn't even look like it's ever been used.


I even called Alex in advance and told him everything. I had called a while back and he told me just to send it back. I told him that I was going to hold off for a while till I could try another ground and run a few more tests. When I called him this time he remembered me and I told him that all the additional tests and the new ground showed that the amplifier was the problem.

Hopefully everything works out well. I'm music-less at the moment and the IS300 doesn't have much of an exhaust note to listen to.


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

The problem is you bought a ED amp. The company in general is nothing more than resellers of medicre products with the exception of their enclosures. Their amps are made by http://www.avionixx.com/ to their specs. Some might argue that is not the case but either way they are sharing the same chassis and most likely the same quality materials. <- Check out that site and laugh your ass off what kind of company your buying from. Don't always believe what you read. Try a more reputable brand...especially when it comes to electronics. Quality not price.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I dont think the NINe.5 is designed by them


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

If the other amps are....what makes you think the nine.5 is special? Regardless...bigabe had the same problem and probably numerous others which was probably the reason they were discontinued. ED doesn't have a good track record of customer relations and Ben the owner that decided to disassociate himself from his own brand runs it like a tyrant in his little forum of cheap bastards that defend the crappy products....haha. Sorry for all the hate but the truth has to told.


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

Avionixx NXD 2400M

Shares the same board? lol. 64% efficiency for 1000+ watt amp? terrible...


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

goodluck. i had several problems with nine.2s and a nine.1, i wont buy another amp from them with that said. but hopefully urs wil be all good. goodluck


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

kenk said:


> Avionixx NXD 2400M
> 
> Shares the same board? lol. 64% efficiency for 1000+ watt amp? terrible...


Doesnt that use Class T?


----------



## lurice0 (Jun 10, 2015)

what happened?


----------

